# Mig Fighter Clock



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

here are a few photos of my Mig Fighter clock in the case i made today (A bit amateur but due to being at my apartment next to work i don't have access to my "house" workshop)

I Also include the template to cut out the recess for the clock if anyone else was wanting to make their own.



17786_10151562748477778_1252170134_n by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



540559_10151562748307778_1437882637_n by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



540496_10151562748352778_627997033_n by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



540696_10151562748427778_1356001540_n by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



563795_10151562748537778_1809045981_n by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



526638_10151562748652778_1741152815_n by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Art Deco meets Cold War, works for me.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool I like it , nice work


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks great... how's the time keeping?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Comrade! Always kinda' fancied one of those - - but they's gotten a tad too expensive recently! ldman:

:weed:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Very nice indeed that ! ... A great idea for a desk clock but as Mel says, prices have been somewhat upwards of late... Doing that makes it worthwhile though....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s great to have. Thanks for posting. It would look lovely on my desk.

:thumbup:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice work and its good to see a new member make such a good effort at a post, well done that man :thumbup:


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

cookdamo said:


> Looks great... how's the time keeping?


gains about 4 mins a week, but its hard to get an accurate reading as its easy to move the hands slightly when winding it as the winder is also time adjustment, being jet clocks i don't think they were intending on them being wound and run constantly - i think they were mostly wound then set each time.

One wind lasts approx two and a half days.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Thats awesome mate , well done! Makes a change from seeing them mounted in clear plastic/perspex.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

mel said:


> Nice work Comrade! Always kinda' fancied one of those - - but they's gotten a tad too expensive recently! ldman:
> 
> :weed:


I know what you mean! - i have been looking at these for about three years - i only got into clocks and watches recently but i went through a phase of collecting Soviet memorabilia and after seeing one of these in a market in Moscow in 2010 for about Â£40 i have always regretted not buying it (i was traveling at the time and didnt want to lug it around with me)

I ended up paying Â£100 for this one including postage, but its nice and authentic, i didn't want one of the ones in pristine condition, this one has marks on the sides and is worn around the winders and set buttons indicating it was actually used in something and not just mothballed, but the face, glass and hands are in pristine condition.

I say "used in something" as from my research i see they used these clocks in tanks, classroom's, aircraft, scientific equipment etc...

I convinced myself it was an "investment" as they SHOULD only go up in price, but i have fooled myself with that before....... :yes:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I too have finally bought one 

Mine looks almost new, found on the bay and in UK also, put forward an offer that I thought would be rejected....surprise, it was accepted.

Made a simple L shaped, polished aluminium stand for it, love it!

Timekeeping is a constant +4 secs/24h, happy days.

Rob


----------



## Kynuna (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

really nice job. Id like one sitting on my desk


----------

